# Problem with email alerts



## Joe Blow (5 June 2017)

Hi folks,

I just wanted to let you all know that since Sunday morning there has been a problem with some email alerts for watched threads reaching ASF members' inboxes.

Early Sunday morning one of ASF's email addresses was compromised by a scumbag hacker who proceeded to blast out his erectile disfunction spam for around an hour or so until I noticed it and contacted the host, who promptly shut him down.

However, the damage was already done and ASF's IP address that we use to send out email has received a downgrading and some ISPs are currently not accepting email from us. Just looking at the email alerts that are bouncing back, those ASF members using @iinet.net.au, @aapt.net.au, @iprimus.com.au and @iimetro.com.au email addresses seem to be the ones most affected.

I apologise for any inconvenience caused and hopefully things should be back to normal later this week once ASF's IP address gets re-rated.

Thank you all for your patience and understanding.


----------



## Joe Blow (9 May 2018)

Just letting everyone know those with Gmail email addresses may experience issues with receiving automated forum notification emails. For some unknown reason, Google has decided to temporarily rate limit ASF emails to Gmail email addresses even though we are entirely innocent of any email related misconduct.

I am looking into this issue further and will hopefully get it sorted out in the near future.


----------



## Parse (10 May 2018)

Gmail wants ssl mail transfers these days, that shouldn't be hard to setup on your system if it isn't already. Also DKIM signing is used as well - normally the cause of mail going to spam folders (if it's absent).


----------

